# Cow compacted (constipated)



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Why would a cow who is and has been for the better part of 4 months be compacted? I got her up palpated and wormed her.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

What has her diet been lately ? has there been any changes in her feed and is she bred and if so how far along is she ? and what is her age ?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll bet she has eaten some twine or netwrap. I know I hate plastic shopping bags that fly into my pasture. Several yrs back I had a yearling die and after coyotes ate it there was a wadded up plastic Wal-mart bag in the pile of undigested grass. I think if she was my cow she be listening to the auctioneers chant at the sale barn.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

That would Piss me off bad TxJim... almost to the point of digging the bag out of the pile and taking it back to Walley World with the crap still on it


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Sorry guys, just reread my post and didn't put what I thought I did. She is 31 months old first calf heifer, for the better part of 4 months been on great ryegrass and wheat pasture. I guess plastic could be a culprit, but I always remove plastic twine from hay. Father does not remove thistle because he says it will decompose. I've heard of people finding that stuff in the gut of cattle that they had butchered. Could she have eaten a wad of that during the winter? I don't know, maybe.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

When you armed her was her crap real hard and chunky ? Is the rye Grass mature and long stemmed?or lush and green ? TxJim might be right about getting some plastic .. Does she act like she is in pain or bloated I've seen them twist a gut before part way and live but most the time they are done for it in 3 to 4 days


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Grass is lush, we are very wet right now. She seems better now,"fingers crossed", she is grazing and has movements. They are not runny like other cows in the herd. When I armed her it wasn't hard, kind of like soft ice cream, but thick.


----------

